# Happy Thanksgiving



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

*Happy Thanksgiving from Down-Under*
;;;


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving Grumpy.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving to you as well!


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

Happy Full Tummy Day! We did as the turkey above says "eat beef". My husband finally admitted that he hates turkey, so we ate rib eye roast. Poor cow.


----------



## dustygirl (Mar 11, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving to all the U.S. Jocks.Have a great meal and fun time.
Love the cartoons Grumpy.


----------



## kineo (Dec 23, 2007)

thanks grumpy…didn't really have much of a thanksgiving…had to set up for another show which starts tomorrow for two days..will show you what was there and how it went…kineo


----------



## definn (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks , am too full and too pooped to participate.


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Have a blessed Thanksgiving, Grumpy! We have much to be thankful for.


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

Well Thank you Grumpy for the well wishes. I know that the remaining living turkeys will get a good night sleep tonight now that the price is off their heads and all those that had the feast will also be sleeping well! LOL!!!
Yes there is quite a lot to be thankful for , and one is meeting all you great folks here at L.J.'s. It won't be too long till I celebrate my 1st year here!
PEACE!!!


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Thank You Grumpy.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

you da GRUMP !


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Same to you Grumpy.


----------

